# Henninger At Liquorland



## mwd (9/8/10)

Special on at the moment 2 cases for $60.00 Henninger 330ml "Fully Imported From Germany"
it says on the label. If it was halfly imported it would only get as far as India?

Not too bad as a thirst quencher seem to remember drinking it in Greece many years ago.


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Special on at the moment 2 cases for $60.00 Henninger 330ml "Fully Imported From Germany"
> it says on the label. If it was halfly imported it would only get as far as India?
> 
> Not too bad as a thirst quencher seem to remember drinking it *in Greece* many years ago.



Yes they had a BUL Henninger brewery at Iraklion, Crete IIRC and I drank huge quantities of it. Prolly Oettinger standard quaffer nowadays.


----------



## Banshee (9/8/10)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henninger_Brewery


----------



## thanme (10/8/10)

I saw these for $30/carton at 1st choice (as in, only need to buy one). They had a taster and it seemed like a pretty easy drinking lager. It'd be a nice BBQ beer I reckon


----------



## Bribie G (10/8/10)

Still making it in Greece, at Thessaloniki not Crete. Obviously mistaken there.


----------



## Banshee (12/8/10)

BribieG said:


> Still making it in Greece, at Thessaloniki not Crete. Obviously mistaken there.
> 
> View attachment 40024



Bought a bottle tonight fully imported from Germany.


----------



## MVZOOM (3/9/10)

Drinking a Henninger now. It's not bad at all! A better straight lager than I can be bothered brewing for $31!


----------



## Bribie G (7/2/11)

Bump price alert price alert

Henninger currently $5 a litre at LL - three tallies (660ml) for $9.99



Just bought six, and they are the ducks nuts as a nice honest German pils and a perfect roll-neck bottle for the bottling collection. 
Drinking one now, everything you'd expect from a Reinheitsgebot 4.8% quaffer. Go out and beat up some Poles later B) B)

Edit: speculation but I bet they will get a nice long run out of this like they did with Bavaria (discontinued) - they had the Bavaria
tallies same size at a 3-price for a couple of years. Betcha after the special they'll stabilise at $11 or so for a long while. Woot.


----------



## Florian (7/2/11)

BribieG said:


> Go out and beat up some Poles later B) B)


 :icon_offtopic: 
I can tell you haven't been to your old country for a while, they are all over there now.


----------



## Bribie G (7/2/11)

:icon_offtopic: Don't mind Poles, had a Polish GF 20 years ago, Monika, was a doll. I'd love to go there, doubt if I ever will though. There's something about Poles, they always seem to have their head screwed on properly, and get a random room full of them together and they are nearly all are above average "handsome" - unlike say a roomful of Morayfield people at random - was at MF shopping centre today and it was definitely ugly Monday  

Random Poles off web:


----------



## Florian (7/2/11)

more :icon_offtopic: 

Funny that, I had a Monika too in my mid teens, and then another one about ten years later. Have been to Poland twice (Krakow and Gdansk) and loved it, but have to say I really got to know many of them very well when I lived over in London for a few years. From that I can only repeat what you said, 'they seem to have their head screwed on properly', that fits it exactly. We could do with a few more of them over here.

Edit: forgot head


----------



## tones0606 (7/2/11)

Just picked up a slab of these for $28 at First Choice...not too bad at all, especially for under $30. And to think i used to pay nearly $40 for VB and Carlton Draught <_<


----------



## Howlingdog (7/2/11)

Florian said:


> more :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Funny that, I had a Monika too in my mid teens, and then another one about ten years later. Have been to Poland twice (Krakow and Gdansk) and loved it, but have to say I really got to know many of them very well when I lived over in London for a few years. From that I can only repeat what you said, 'they seem to have their head screwed on properly', that fits it exactly. We could do with a few more of them over here.
> 
> Edit: forgot head



Now the hard workers of the Eurozone, same as the Greeks, Italians, Salvs and Hungarians of the fifties and sixties in Australia, the Viets of the late seventies and eighties and the Formosan and Chinese of the Nineties and Naughties, the Sri Lankans, the Afghans and anybody that uproots their family to come to a new country for a better life. They have something to prove and provided they end up drinking beer we're all the better for it.


----------



## brando (18/2/11)

Very good value beer this - for $30 per 24x330ml carton.

Hallertau hops I expect.

Though I have tasted some bottles with metallic flavour - I assume from poor handling.


----------



## Florian (18/2/11)

brando said:


> Though I have tasted some bottles with metallic flavour - I assume from poor handling.



Most of my 24 bottles had that metallic flavour, some more some less, some were really bad, unfortunately. 
Usually I would bring them straight back to the shop for a refund or exchange, but I took them away on a weekend away and most of the mates didn't pick up on it (or had all the good bottles?).

But still great value if you get an almost good set of 24.


----------

